# Super Bowl 2022



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Rams and Bengals - a pairing of perhaps the best looking helmets in the league with 5 - count 'em - five acts at halftime. will those 5 be better than last year's show by The Weeknd? Perhaps, but my 8 year old whipped up something yesterday in iMovie that challenges last year's halftime show.

Are they allowed to have a Super Bowl without Brady?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd be better off if they just skipped the halftime show. Typically overproduced, costs too much, never quality sound. Maybe it's just me  At least there is some new blood in the game itself.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> I'd be better off if they just skipped the halftime show. Typically overproduced, costs too much, never quality sound. Maybe it's just me  At least there is some new blood in the game itself.


I'd prefer MORE commercials in place of the halftime show 😂


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

If only we got the commercials up in Canada. We did for a year or two, but now we are back to Canadian ads overlayed on the American ad spots.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm looking forward to completely missing the Stupid Bowl!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

TomT said:


> I'm looking forward to completely missing the Stupid Bowl!


Again!!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> Are they allowed to have a Super Bowl without Brady?


Unless there has been a recent, silent rules change, No. I wonder if him just attending the game is sufficient to meet the sporting rules?


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Ah, the Super Flush....last year 36 Billion $ dollars bet on the game. Some call it a game, I call it a travesty by rich white owners to make more money...


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Brady, sorry I don’t know who she is. 

A lot of QBs retired when they saw the young guns this playoff.
having action on the game makes it much more interesting
halftime should be epic, if not I will be switching to the puppy bowl
there has been a supply chain issue on computer chips and little smokies for pigsnblankets, the official super bowl snack, but I have stocked up
could have been a great opportunity for Tesla to advertise and anouncd there PR department and Customer experience department. 
will the Tesla Bot attend the game, or can PowerPoint not buy tickets?

Bengals +16


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> Ah, the Super Flush....last year 36 Billion $ dollars bet on the game. Some call it a game, I call it a travesty by rich white owners to make more money...


Uh, that's practically every major sport. And I dare say large corporations (psst, WE'RE both the players AND the fans 😉)


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

rumor is Elon will be announcing their new Tesla Energy Logo at half time


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Yet another SuperBowl I have no intention of watching...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm gonna crawl out on this limb (apparently all alone). I'll be watching the Super Bowl. Not for the halftime [non] extravaganza and not for the commercials. But for the football. I'm a college fan first, but these pros are exceptional at their craft and have worked hard for decades to excel at what they do. I, for one, enjoy watching them do what I can't and never could.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> I'm gonna crawl out on this limb (apparently all alone). I'll be watching the Super Bowl. Not for the halftime [non] extravaganza and not for the commercials. But for the football. I'm a college fan first, but these pros are exceptional at their craft and have worked hard for decades to excel at what they do. I, for one, enjoy watching them do what I can't and never could.


I'm absolutely looking forward to it. As a Bears fan, rooting for Stafford to win a super bowl as he's been the only QB I liked in our division (even amongst our own QBs).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> I'm absolutely looking forward to it. As a Bears fan, rooting for Stafford to win a super bowl as he's been the only QB I liked in our division (even amongst our own QBs).


As a Georgia Bulldog fan, also rooting for Stafford and the Rams.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i watch one game a year. I'm more a baseball guy. but if I'm gonna watch one game a year, it will be for the spectacle that has become as much about football as it is not about football.

because I like irony.


----------

